# The chance find!!!!



## forker67 (Jun 22, 2014)

The wife had family staying for a few days & luckily I decided to make the 2 hour trip to take them to the airport to go home...and we wanted to re-visit Villa Lassac (which we did)...saw this place from the motorway and then spent half an hour trying to find it once we were off the motorway....spectacular place!!!...haven't found any history yet. As you can see the place is trashed, nothin' left for the thieves to erm....thieve, hence leaving the pic with the name in.


----------



## gingrove (Jun 22, 2014)

What do you mean nothing left to thieve they haven't had the banisters yet! Nice set Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 22, 2014)

gingrove said:


> What do you mean nothing left to thieve they haven't had the banisters yet! Nice set Thanks



There's some really nice iron work still 'attached' to this place at the moment!


----------



## Catmandoo (Jun 23, 2014)

Saw these on flick mate.... So need to get there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## forker67 (Jun 23, 2014)

Catmandoo said:


> Saw these on flick mate.... So need to get there. Thanks for sharing



No probs mate, send me a message if you're intending to visit the south of France & I'll point you at a few places!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice looking facade,beautiful windows.Thanks.


----------



## Infraredd (Jun 26, 2014)

That's in better nick that the ones I've been visiting


----------



## hnmisty (Jun 27, 2014)

Definitely need to take my car over to France again! I've seen places like this from the motorway over 20+ years of family holidays in France. Now I need to go back and try to find them!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow! Still epic! Can you imagine if that was in the UK?! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------

